# mdadm: raid5 (possibly out of date)

## haegar87

Hallo alle zusammen,

nun ist es mir passiert. Ich habe alle meine Daten auf einem Raid5 abgelegt aufgrund der höheren Datensicherheit.

Eigentlich fühlte ich mich relativ gut dabei, da es doch unwahrscheinlicher ist, das mehr als eine Festplatte simultan aussteigt.

Nun hat allerdings mein SATA Controller mir einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht und sich gedacht mir einfach mal im Betrieb zwei Festplatten rauszuschmeißen (SATA BUS ERROR). Das fand mdadm natürlich nicht wirklich lustig und hat das Raid dichtgemacht.

Da die Festplatten allerdings nach einen Neustart alle noch funktionstüchtig sind (und sich auch der SATA Controller wieder gefangen hat) hoffe ich dass sich das Raid wieder reparieren lässt. Leider habe ich auch gesündigt und mein letztes Backup ist schon etwas älter.. es wäre wirklich gut, wenn ich wieder an meine Daten käme.

Hier jetzt der aktuelle Status des Raids:

```

/dev/md1:

        Version : 1.2

     Raid Level : raid0

  Total Devices : 5

    Persistence : Superblock is persistent

          State : inactive

           Name : daxen:1  (local to host daxen)

           UUID : 40b4dfd8:46447bc7:1067102a:44a4328e

         Events : 892

    Number   Major   Minor   RaidDevice

       -       8       17        -        /dev/sdb1

       -       8       33        -        /dev/sdc1

       -       8       49        -        /dev/sdd1

       -       8       65        -        /dev/sde1

       -       8       81        -        /dev/sdf1

```

Das sagt mdadm beim assembeln:

mdadm --verbose --assemble --force /dev/md1 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1 /dev/sde1 /dev/sdf1

```

mdadm: looking for devices for /dev/md1

mdadm: /dev/sdb1 is identified as a member of /dev/md1, slot 1.

mdadm: /dev/sdc1 is identified as a member of /dev/md1, slot 0.

mdadm: /dev/sdd1 is identified as a member of /dev/md1, slot 3.

mdadm: /dev/sde1 is identified as a member of /dev/md1, slot 4.

mdadm: /dev/sdf1 is identified as a member of /dev/md1, slot 2.

mdadm: added /dev/sdb1 to /dev/md1 as 1

mdadm: added /dev/sdf1 to /dev/md1 as 2

mdadm: added /dev/sdd1 to /dev/md1 as 3 (possibly out of date)

mdadm: added /dev/sde1 to /dev/md1 as 4 (possibly out of date)

mdadm: added /dev/sdc1 to /dev/md1 as 0

mdadm: /dev/md1 assembled from 3 drives - not enough to start the array.

```

Und abschließend noch ein mdadm --examine /dev/sd[b-f]1 (einige unwichtige Angaben habe ich aus Platzgründen weggelassen)

```

/dev/sdb1:

          Magic : a92b4efc

        Version : 1.2

    Feature Map : 0x1

     Array UUID : 40b4dfd8:46447bc7:1067102a:44a4328e

     Raid Level : raid5

   Raid Devices : 5

          State : active

Internal Bitmap : 8 sectors from superblock

    Update Time : Sat May 31 03:24:23 2014

       Checksum : 8c4eaf8a - correct

         Events : 892

   Device Role : Active device 1

   Array State : AAA.. ('A' == active, '.' == missing, 'R' == replacing)

/dev/sdc1:

          Magic : a92b4efc

        Version : 1.2

    Feature Map : 0x1

     Array UUID : 40b4dfd8:46447bc7:1067102a:44a4328e

     Raid Level : raid5

   Raid Devices : 5

          State : clean

Internal Bitmap : 8 sectors from superblock

    Update Time : Sat May 31 03:24:23 2014

       Checksum : b2b4a10f - correct

         Events : 892

   Device Role : Active device 0

   Array State : AAA.. ('A' == active, '.' == missing, 'R' == replacing)

/dev/sdd1:

          Magic : a92b4efc

        Version : 1.2

    Feature Map : 0x1

     Array UUID : 40b4dfd8:46447bc7:1067102a:44a4328e

     Raid Level : raid5

   Raid Devices : 5

          State : active

    Device UUID : 67a72bc3:e11f98ba:96b099b2:cc684618

Internal Bitmap : 8 sectors from superblock

    Update Time : Sat May 31 03:23:14 2014

       Checksum : b2109c40 - correct

         Events : 886

   Device Role : Active device 3

   Array State : AAAA. ('A' == active, '.' == missing, 'R' == replacing)

/dev/sde1:

          Magic : a92b4efc

        Version : 1.2

    Feature Map : 0x1

     Array UUID : 40b4dfd8:46447bc7:1067102a:44a4328e

     Raid Level : raid5

   Raid Devices : 5

          State : active

    Device UUID : ede8c70e:18cb48b2:17490481:083c1a08

Internal Bitmap : 8 sectors from superblock

    Update Time : Sat May 31 03:23:03 2014

       Checksum : b3a1f66b - correct

         Events : 882

   Device Role : Active device 4

   Array State : AAAAA ('A' == active, '.' == missing, 'R' == replacing)

/dev/sdf1:

          Magic : a92b4efc

        Version : 1.2

    Feature Map : 0x1

     Array UUID : 40b4dfd8:46447bc7:1067102a:44a4328e

     Raid Level : raid5

   Raid Devices : 5

          State : active

    Device UUID : 547179fe:87ebe22d:49c7409c:31614c8c

Internal Bitmap : 8 sectors from superblock

    Update Time : Sat May 31 03:24:23 2014

       Checksum : be51412e - correct

         Events : 892

   Device Role : Active device 2

   Array State : AAA.. ('A' == active, '.' == missing, 'R' == replacing)

```

Ich hoffe mit den Angaben kann mir jemand weiterhelfen, habe (wie geschrieben) schon versucht, das Raid einfach mit --force zu starten (Daten sind ja noch da, nur glaub mdadm das zwei Platten out-of-date sind, was lt. manpage mit --force übergangen werden sollte.)

MfG

haegar87

----------

